# Young rat food vs. adult



## Jaime (Mar 19, 2016)

So I accidentally bought adult rat food (Oxbow) when I brought our 6 week rats home, which they liked just fine. When I realized my mistake I went back and got the Young Rat and Mouse version. I am not a fan. They crumble it into dust all over the fleece. Suggestions? Can I go back to the adult version and just give them an egg once a week or something?


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

The only real difference between the adult and young is the protein content. I even feed the adult to my 3 week old babies. As long as you give them something like the egg that's good in protein they will be fine. Just be careful to not give too much protein because that's not good for them either.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah - I didn't really care much for the baby food, and neither did my rats. Ended up doing the egg thing.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

The young formula is not as high quality IMO it also contains corn which the adult formula does not.

many rats also seem to not like the flavor of the young formula.

I feed all of my rats both young and old oxbow. I just supplement the babies with alittle extra protein. Eggs are great!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes do the adult Oxbow and a little piece of egg a few times a week. A little liver 2-3 times a week is great for young rats too. Not more as it is very high in vitamin A.


----------



## Sal (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree with everyone above, just add some extra protein sources in and they'll be fine!


----------

